

Show HN: "Pinterest style" search engine - Youpinadi
http://www.searchboard.co/

======
Youpinadi
My friend built this in 30 hours, but he is too modest to communicate about
it. What do you think? Is there any improvement he can do?

------
jastr
This is awesome! So many questions! \- How do you decide tile size? \- How do
you choose the images to show?

Idea - you could include the favicons in tiles

